# Multimediastream via vlc



## Revy (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I'm really new to FreeBSD but I wanna give it a try. FreeBSD is running fine but now I want to stream videofiles via vlc. Most of them are avi files.

I installed VLC using: `cd /usr/ports/multimedia/vlc && make install clean`

The only thing I changed in the Makefile is:
	
	



```
X11 "Enable X11 (disable for stream only server)" Off
```

Then I started vlc:

```
vlc -vvv --daemon "<path to the files>" -I http
VLC media player 1.0.6 Goldeneye
[0x2850b100] main libvlc debug: VLC media player - version 1.0.6 Goldeneye - (c) 1996-2010 the VideoLAN team
[0x2850b100] main libvlc debug: libvlc was configured with ./configure  '--enable-vlc' '--enable-avcodec' '--enable-avformat' 
'--enable-postproc' '--without-dv-raw1394' '--disable-alsa' '--disable-dv' '--disable-galaktos' '--disable-glx' 
'--with-qt-includes=/usr/local/include/qt4' '--with-qt-libraries=/usr/local/lib/qt4' '--with-extra-libs=/usr/local/lib' 
'--with-extra-includes=/usr/local/include' '--enable-qt4' '--enable-dbus' '--enable-gnomevfs' '--enable-notify' 
'--enable-skins2' '--enable-libtar' '--enable-loader' '--disable-jack' '--disable-remoteosd' '--disable-pulse' 
'--disable-fluidsynth' '--enable-zvbi' '--enable-hal' '--enable-bonjour' '--enable-vcd' '--enable-libcddb' '--disable-cddax' 
'--enable-cdda' '--enable-cddax' '--enable-dvbpsi' '--with-dvbpsi=/usr/local' '--enable-dvdnav' '--disable-dvdread' 
'--with-ffmpeg-faac' '--enable-faad' '--enable-flac' '--disable-fribidi' '--disable-aa' '--disable-dirac' '--disable-schroedinger' 
'--enable-x264' '--disable-lua' '--disable-caca' '--enable-dca' '--disable-ggi' '--enable-mkv' '--enable-a52' 
'--enable-libmpeg2' '--enable-real' '--enable-realrtsp' '--enable-theora' '--enable-live555' '--with-live555-tree=/usr/local/live' 
'--enable-taglib' '--enable-mad' '--with-mad=/usr/local' '--enable-mod' '--enable-mpc' '--enable-ogg' '--enable-smb' 
'--enable-sdl' '--enable-gnutls' '--enable-speex' '--disable-svg' '--disable-svgalib' '--disable-tremor' '--enable-twolame' 
'--enable-vorbis' '--disable-xosd' '--enable-release' '--enable-v4l' '--enable-dvb' '--enable-x11' '--x-libraries=/usr/local/lib' 
'--x-includes=/usr/local/include' '--prefix=/usr/local' '--mandir=/usr/local/man' '--infodir=/usr/local/info/' 
'--build=i386-portbld-freebsd8.1' 'build_alias=i386-portbld-freebsd8.1' 'CC=cc' 'CFLAGS=-O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing' 
'LDFLAGS= -L/usr/ports/multimedia/vlc/work/fake//usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -pthread -lc' 
'LIBS=' 'CPPFLAGS=-I/usr/local/include/speex ' 'CXX=c++' 'CXXFLAGS=-O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing'
[0x2850b100] main libvlc debug: translation test: code is "C"
```

The webinterface is working but I don't see any Video and I also don't hear any sound on my PC (which is running Windows XP SP3). I've tested it on Firefox and also on IE. I can cleary see that the file is playing because I can stop, pause and play it.

It would be great if you could help me out with this.

Thanks in advance

- Revy


----------

